
What I learnt working on my startup this New Year’s Eve - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/learnt-working-startup-years-eve
======
forgottenacc56
This is stupid. The real lesson of running a startup is "don't trade your real
life for the illusion that your startup needs you that much".

I read an article once about a startup founder who didn't go to his brothers
funeral because he was so committed to his startup.

It's not cool or clever or even giving you an edge. If your startup depends on
you working New Year's Eve then you are doing it wrong.

------
gloves
You seem like cool guys - I just hope you don't kill yourself working, nothing
impressive about working excessive hours and not seeing your family!

